# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Trucos de Magia

## DanandPol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzR372y0HYE ¿Que les parece? y ¿Que creen que le falte?

----------


## Ochosi

Creo que falta que te presentes en el foro, amigo :P

Alargar un truco no significa que vaya a ser mejor o que vaya a ganar suspense. Muchas veces, alargar demasiado un truco que tiene un final flojo es lo peor que puedes hacer. Tampoco creo que sea necesario hacer florituras, creo que son un alarde que, en muchas ocasiones, sobra (pero de esto mejor  que te hable algún cartomago  :117: ) El entretenimiento lo ofreces tú con tu personalidad, tu charla y el efecto que estés realizando, lo demás son añadidos (y como tales, siempre se pueden omitir). 

Hablando del video en sí, mi consejo es que no hables como si le estuvieras explicando cómo haces el truco a un amigo ("le digo al espectador que esto", "el espectador mira lo otro",...). En lugar de ello, intenta que la persona viendo el video "sea" el espectador. La gente no quiere ver a un tio hablando de magia, la gente quiere *ver* magia, y eso supone implicar a quien esté viendo el video (aunque no pueda ser de un modo directo, ya me entiendes)

----------


## Ravenous

Ética mágica para no andar revelando cosas así de gratis, por tonto que sea el juego; luz, para que se vea lo que haces; sencillez en el discurso, no me interesa tu vida; una cámara que no tiemble como si tuviera parkinson;claridad, para entender de qué va lo que estoy viendo; y sobre todo magia, porque no la he visto por ningún lado. Y seguro que faltan más cosas, pero no es plan seguir sacando defectos que ya son unos cuantos para corregir. De verdad que no entiendo qué necesidad tiene la gente de llenarnos de mierda (sin ánimo de ofender). ¿Por qué no se estudian las cosas hasta tener un nivel que resulte aceptable para ser expuesto? Será por falta de información de cómo se hacen las cosas... o de ejemplos, que internet está lleno de videos de magos buenos.

----------


## Coloclom

Hablar de este video llevaría horas y horas (todo está mal). Échale un ojo al foro, puedes aprendender muchísimo.

Principalmente debes corregir tu perspectiva.

Deberías leer algo de teoría, es mi mejor consejo.

Un saludo

----------


## Tereso

1.- Hay que presentarse en la debida sección.
2.- Según mi regla personal de no ver los vídeos, sino escucharlos primero, no sé de qué se trata tu plática, vamos, no hay una estructura en tu orden de ideas, incluso, no me late como para que sea una plática de amigos, vaya. 
3.- Haz caso de los consejos que te dan por acá, al paso del tiempo los vas a atesorar mucho, las palabras que te han dicho valen y pesan mucho.
4.- Pregúntate "¿Soy un mago por el que pagaría por ver?"

Ánimo, todo se puede moldear y corregir  :Smile1: 

Un abrazo mágico.

----------


## Ochosi

> Pregúntate "¿Soy un mago por el que pagaría por ver?"



Mira, es algo que no me había planteado nunca. Me lo apunto  :Smile1:

----------


## elmanu

Mas que faltar...le sobra muchas cosas...
Por que explicas el juego de las gomitas? Cualquiera que lo haga en su casa le saldr&#237;a y la magia desaparece....tu mismo haces desparecer tu magia.
En cuanto al juego de cartas...ffff... lo que te han dicho.. por que explicas todo lo que haces? Tienes que pensar en por que suceden las cosas...por que la carta aparece en la tercera y no en la primera o en la segunda? O mejor a&#250;n...por que no aparece en la posici&#243;n que quiera el espectador? 
Por &#250;ltimo...por que no voy a comentar el resto del juego....como dice Ochosi....alargar un truco con un final flojo es muy contraproducente....la gente se aburre mientras haces el juego y esperan que al final les sorprendas...cosa que no ocurre....es como si te cuentan un chiste de 10 minutos y luego Jaimito solo se tira un pedo....pues muy bien....
Un saludo! 

P.D: Donde aprender magia? Alg&#250;n libro?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9295 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Aminoliquid

Lo que me sorprende de esta nueva era de "magos" YouTuberos es el tiempo que le dedican a aprender toda clase de florituras,las lecciones que dan y que ninguno tiene conceptos básicos sobre los principios de la magia. Ni siquiera saben porque hacen lo que hacen y ni que deben de hacer...¡¡pero es que tampoco les llama la curiosidad de ello!! 
Nada más que añadir,creo que con lo que ya te han dicho es suficiente.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Repetido

----------


## McMay

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzR372y0HYE &#191;Que les parece? y &#191;Que creen que le falte?


Que me parece? Que para se un mago o disfrutar de la magia, hay que hacer justo lo contrario a lo que tu haces en el video.

Que creo que le falta? Le falta todo a la vez que le sobra todo.

Solo es mi opinion.

Un saludo


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Magnano

Danandpol, si sabes que la iluminación va a ser mala... ¿Por qué no esperas al próximo día con buena iluminación y con un espectador que te ayude de verdad? De esta manera no tendrías que explicar por qué haces cada cosa del efecto y cómo van a reaccionar tus espectadores, así lo veremos y podremos valorar tus vídeos de una forma más completa y constructiva. Después, en vez de comentar como sorprendes al público con lo que haces, ¿por qué no te centras en el efecto? A veces una imagen vale más que mil palabras, o eso dicen. Así que espero con ganas un próximo vídeo tuyo haciendo un juego presentado tal y como lo presentarías de verdad  :Smile1:

----------


## Coloclom

He vuelto a leer y, se me plantea una pregunta:

El objetivo del video es mostrar un juego o es mostrar un tutorial?

----------


## Ochosi

El objetivo es mostrarse a sí mismo, me temo :P

----------


## Tereso

Lo que menos entiendo es que vino, puso el vídeo, nos pregunta qué nos parece y desaparece :(

Ni hablar jeje

----------

